# Yahoo- Laurel to The Oregonian (Columbia Journalism Review)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

â€œWonder of wonders, miracle of miracles!â€ That pretty much describes the mediaâ€™s approach to coverage of new drugs and medical therapies. The Oregonian in Portland did not go in that direction this month when it ran a comprehensive and honest appraisal of new health technology.View the full article


----------

